# 11 pound 6oz lake livingston striper!!!



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

Michael's party landed an eleven and half pound Lake Livingston striper this morning! Mr. Blair called me this weekend and said it was his wife's birthday Monday and was wondering if we had a trip open. We had the morning open so he booked the trip for his wife with high hopes of putting her on some striper. Michael went out in search of a big striper with a bow on its head. He found an area with some really big fish and shortly after that Mrs. Ann's rod doubled over. He thought she was hung up until the fish started to pull drag. After an epic battle on a light spinning rod this beauty hit the deck! She fell victim to an RSR silver minnow slab.

For your chance at a Livingston trophy like this one give us a call at 903 286 4872 or check our website at www.lakelivingstonadventures.com

Chris


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

Big Thank You to Meadowlark for providing the certified scale!


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

awesome fish. Congrats Michael.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank you guys, for what you are doing for Livingston. So much for the "worst striper lake in Texas" ****. 

That was one beautiful fish!!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Awesome striper! Congratz guys!!
Lake Livingston lives!!


----------



## catchafish (Mar 23, 2014)

Micheal, Save one of them for me Saturday lol...That is a good fish. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## droebuck (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice Striper that's one heck of a birthday present.


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

She's now an official member of the 10lb+ club.
Congrats.




.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

something has changed at Lake Livingston to produce a fish like that ...
outstanding ! congrats....the year of the striper has arrived at long last....


----------



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

I can just imagine what the future holds. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

that is a beauty


----------



## mfry (Apr 7, 2014)

Awesome fish. Awesome guide.Great memories.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

fantastic fish. Congrats.


----------



## CarolinaPartimer (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice one! Led me to wondering what the lake record is, and when we're likely to see it fall. Was set on March 30, 1986 by a C.W. Henry on rod and reel. Weighed in at 31.5 lbs.
Interestingly, the hybrid striper record was set in January of the same year at 12.88 lbs. by Tommy Leonard.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Very nice. Congrats on a great catch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bottom bouncer (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice zebra congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

The great expedition to find the BIG fish is well under way. Keep it up guys!


----------



## HD (Jul 15, 2011)

Great job by all!


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Awesome Fish!!!!!!!!!!

Michael is da MAN!!!!! 

That is two 10lb Plus, 30in Striper in 1 Month for Lake Livingston Adventures!!!!

That fish is a True Lake Livingston Beauty! I cant imagine what she looked like just below the surface!

It has me wondering what else is out there...

Keep Livin the Dream Guys!


----------



## Watersoul (Feb 15, 2013)

That a **** nice fish. Congrats.


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice congrats


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

big D. said:


> ...
> It has me wondering what else is out there...
> 
> Keep Livin the Dream Guys!


 That is what I live for, my friend.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

*lenght vs weght vs age*

Chris & Michael,

If you are freezing the fish, when you are finished with it how about giving me the head(frozen)....or alternatively you check the otolith for rings.

It would be very interesting to get the age of that fish. My friend Nate at TPWD who is studying the reproduction of stripers on Livingston might also be willing to do some dissection for us. I'm pretty sure he would be interested.

I'm very interested in the age. I'd bet it is 6 years old, maybe even 5....and that is a spectacular growth rate for a 6 year old striper. Unlikely to be 7 years or older because of the difficulties on Livingston.

I'd also be willing to wager that the fish was naturally reproduced on Livingston...but only Nate could tell us that with any degree of certainty.

Its a special fish, for sure....one that every person that regularly fishes Livingston should be very proud of!!!!


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone, 

That was truly an exceptional fish on Livingston and we are on the search for more of the same.

Medowlark,

I would be very interested in harvesting the otolith for age verification but I have no idea how to do it. I'm open for any testing the TPWD would like to do.

Chris


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

That's a good Striper. Very good work.


----------

